# Filled rolled chicken breast or thigh



## callmaker60 (Jun 1, 2015)

I want to make a rolled filled breast or thigh, anyone want to share their filling recipe?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2015)

One of our favorites is spinach and feta cooked with stock, shallots and bread crumbs.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't do roll ups with chicken breasts, but I do make a pocket with a pairing knife. I have made stuffing as I would for a whole bird and I have stuffed them with prosciutto, fresh mozzarella slices and fresh basil leaves. The secret is keeping the opening as small as possible. I use the same technique for thick pork chops, stuffing with a German style apple based stuffing.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 1, 2015)

I like finally chopped and sauteed onions and mushrooms filling, actually cheese addition would be great too. I usually pound out white meat thin. Spread the filling and then roll. Dredge in flour, fry on all sides for a just few minutes, and the finish in the oven.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2015)

I like Stovetop Stuffing low sodium chicken stuffing with a bit of sauteed celery added.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't get hung up on a recipe think of it as a process, you will be able to look at the odds and ends in the refrigerator and see many possible combinations.

A slice of deli ham or chopped ham bits and cheese.

Any of the toppings that you would put onto a pizza can be stuffed into a chicken breast.

Kale, broccoli, spinach and some type of melting cheese.

A small amount of traditional bread stuffing made from bread crumbs, butter, celery, onions, etc...

You can also stuff a boneless turkey thigh to make a small roast for two people.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 1, 2015)

We tried something last night that my brother had recommended.  I trust him because he's an awesome cook.

Pound chicken breasts thinish, then spread with a mixture of cream cheese, shredded pepper-jack cheese and minced green onions.  Roll up, long side first, and wrap in strips of bacon.  Bake for about 30 minutes in a 375F oven.  If necessary, put under the broiler for a few minutes to crisp bacon a bit before serving.

I didn't have to do the last step because I baked them in our toaster oven and I think the bacon crisped because the food was closer to the heating element than would be the case in a traditional stove oven.

They were great.  I was a little concerned that there was no salt added but the cheese and bacon added enough for our taste.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2015)

Katie, I can see that with chicken thighs. I don't eat white meat from fowl. And I am not a really big fan of pepper jack cheese. I think I would prefer a stronger cheese similar to Asiago. Mmmm! Cream cheese with Asiago. And the chopped spring onions is just frosting on the cake. When I told Pirate about it, he wants me to make it this week. I have  his mouth watering.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 1, 2015)

Katie H said:


> We tried something last night that my brother had recommended.  I trust him because he's an awesome cook.
> 
> Pound chicken breasts thinish, then spread with a mixture of cream cheese, shredded pepper-jack cheese and minced green onions.  Roll up, long side first, and wrap in strips of bacon.  Bake for about 30 minutes in a 375F oven.  If necessary, put under the broiler for a few minutes to crisp bacon a bit before serving.
> 
> ...



That sounds good.  I'd add a half of a seeded jalapeño to each one too - chicken stuffed with a jalapeño popper.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2015)

There's some really good sounding ideas here.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jun 2, 2015)

thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2015)

A slice of ham and a slice of Swiss cheese. Roll it up, bread it and fry it. In most circles it's called Chicken Cordon Bleu. At Sizzler the ham and cheese are on the outside and it's called Malibu chicken.


----------

